# Letter from employer confirming employment



## Anxious_wife

Hi all,

My employer has written me a letter to confirm my employment for the spouse visa. Could somebody please check it over to make sure it contains all the necessary details as required by UKBA?

Thanks

--------------------------

To Whom it May Concern,

I am writing to confirm that Ms XXXX XXXXXX is an employee of this office at XXX XXXXX XXXXXXXXXXX. She commenced employment on XX XXXXX 2012 and is on a fixed term contract until XX XXXX 2013. Ms XXXXXX works 35 hours a week and her gross annual salary is £16,004. She has been on this salary since XX XXXXXXX 2013.

Should you require any further information regarding this matter please feel free to contact me on the above telephone number.


XXXXX XXXXXXX

Office manager


----------



## findraj

It sounds ok to me but it would be better if it mentions your role/ position in the company..As in Ms.xxxxx is employed as xxxxx And works 35 hours...her pay being...xxx


----------



## nyclon

Anxious_wife said:


> Hi all,
> 
> My employer has written me a letter to confirm my employment for the spouse visa. Could somebody please check it over to make sure it contains all the necessary details as required by UKBA?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> --------------------------
> 
> To Whom it May Concern,
> 
> I am writing to confirm that Ms XXXX XXXXXX is an employee of this office at XXX XXXXX XXXXXXXXXXX. She commenced employment on XX XXXXX 2012 and is on a fixed term contract until XX XXXX 2013. Ms XXXXXX works 35 hours a week and her gross annual salary is £16,004. She has been on this salary since XX XXXXXXX 2013.
> 
> Should you require any further information regarding this matter please feel free to contact me on the above telephone number.
> 
> 
> XXXXX XXXXXXX
> 
> Office manager


This is fine.

What they want to know is that you are still employed and what your are making. They don't care about your job title.


----------



## Joppa

The letter must contain:
(i) the person's employment and gross annual salary; 
(ii) the length of their employment; 
(iii) the period over which they have been or were paid the level of salary relied upon in the application; and 
(iv) the type of employment (permanent, fixed-term contract or agency).


----------



## VictoriaW

Who exactly should the letter be addressed to? 
And should they add the address of the UKBA in Sheffield at the top of the letter. 

I got a new job in February this year and I have the original job offer letter and contract. Do you think I'll still need this additional letter? 

Thanks


----------



## nyclon

VictoriaW said:


> Who exactly should the letter be addressed to?
> And should they add the address of the UKBA in Sheffield at the top of the letter.


Entry Clearance Officer should be fine.



> I got a new job in February this year and I have the original job offer letter and contract. Do you think I'll still need this additional letter?
> 
> Thanks


 Yes, an employment letter is a required document. Joppa's quote above is from FM-SE which sets out evidence that you need to meet the requirements.


----------



## Zancam

i hope you can help me. I am on fixed term contract and its getting over in Feb. I am going to India on 1st March to get married. So shall i just get a letter from my employer stating he is currently working without mentioning the contract end date? or i shld not tke tht risk and come back after getting married and find a new job and then get a letter from my new employer. I want my spouse to come soon and not wait till i get another job. Pls help


----------

